# Water Run Off



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

So I am at day 29 with my reno and at the point where I need to start backing off the frequent watering and starting to go longer periods less frequent throughout the day.

Only note to that is the elevation and slope of my yard is killing me with longer cycles more than 7 minutes at a time. I believe I know the answer as I just have to wait until it gets even thicker to be able to water longer but have any of you all dealt with this issue and how did you all combat it?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@cousineau18, I put your thread in the irrigation forum for better responses. Cheers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can do the approach the rachio does. Cycle the zones with some soak time.

For example, run zone 1 for 5min, then run another zone while zone 1 absorb for 5-10min, then go back to zone 1 and run it for another 5min (total of 10min).


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> You can do the approach the rachio does. Cycle the zones with some soak time.
> 
> For example, run zone 1 for 5min, then run another zone while zone 1 absorb for 5-10min, then go back to zone 1 and run it for another 5min (total of 10min).


I will give that a shot, I actually do the exact same thing on my front yard that is TTTF. Not sure why the light bell didn't go off in doing this too HAHAH.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Seriously, get a Rachio, and let it do the soaking cycle.

Worth their weight in gold.


----------

